# investigar / esbrinar



## Gamen

Bona nit. 
Quina és la diferència entre "esbrinar" i "investigar" en català? 

A l'espanyol he de traduir dos termes com investigar. 
exemple: 

L'advocat penal està *investigant/esbrinant* les causes i l'autor del crim de la jove homosexual.

El abogado penal está *investigando* las causas y el autor del crimen de la joven homosexual.


Espero els seus comentaris. Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Elxenc

Gamen said:


> Bona nit.
> Quina és la diferència entre "esbrinar" i "investigar" en català?
> 
> A l'espanyol he de traduir dos termes com investigar.
> exemple:
> 
> L'advocat penal està *investigant/esbrinant* les causes i l'autor del crim de la jove homosexual.
> 
> 
> El abogado penal está *investigando* las causas y el autor del crimen de la joven homosexual.
> 
> Espero els seus comentaris. moltes gràcies.




Hola i bon dia:

Per a mi es tracta d'una qüestió de nivell de llenguatge. Investigar seria més cult , i en canvi esbrinar més popular. Personalment a esbrinar li'n done una matisació que equivaldria al castellà "escuadriñar", però com he dit adés, es tracta d'una matisació personal.

Fins una altra.


----------



## ACQM

Doncs jo no ho veig con Elxenc, per mi "investigar" és buscar la resposta y "esbrinar" ( con en castellà averiguar) és trobar la resposta. Obviament mentres busques trobes i per trobar busques, però no és el mateix. En el teu exemplre, "investigant" pot ser més exacte, crec.


----------



## Elxenc

ACQM said:


> Doncs jo no ho veig con Elxenc, per mi "investigar" és buscar la resposta i "*esbrinar*" ( con en castellà averiguar) *és trobar la resposta.* Obviament mentres busques trobes i per trobar busques, però no és el mateix. En el teu exemplre, "investigant" pot ser més exacte, crec.



Puix resulta que tens la raó. Fins i tot el nou diccionari de l'Academia valenciana diu açò d'esbrinar:
http://www.avl.gva.es:8080/dnv/

esbrinar [ezbɾináɾ]



1.v. tr. AGR. Separar els brins (d'una planta). Esbrinar el safrà.




2.v. tr. Investigar o indagar fins a *descobrir la veritat *(d'una cosa). He d'esbrinar qui m'ha enviat els anònims.


P.D.
Ahir se'm passà comentar que trobe que "esbrinar" potser no siga un verb de molt d'ús quotidià entre els valencians, en el sentir d'indagar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el diccionario de Esteve, Belvitges y Juglá y Font, de 1830, se define *esbrinar *como 'examinar menudament una cosa' y la traduce por el español _*desmenuzar *_(en el segundo sentido de la definición de la RAE). En latín lo traduce como _*minutius excutere*_ 'examinar minuciosamente'. *Esbrinament *lo traduce por el español *escudriñamiento *y por el latín _*scrupulosior indagatio*_ 'investigación muy escrupulosa'.
Un saludo.


----------



## ACQM

XiaoRoel said:


> En el diccionario de Esteve, Belvitges y Juglá y Font, de 1830, se define *esbrinar *como 'examinar menudament una cosa' y la traduce por el español _*desmenuzar *_(en el segundo sentido de la definición de la RAE). En latín lo traduce como _*minutius excutere*_ 'examinar minuciosamente'. *Esbrinament *lo traduce por el español *escudriñamiento *y por el latín _*scrupulosior indagatio*_ 'investigación muy escrupulosa'.
> Un saludo.



Tal vez el uso desde 1830 ha cambiado. Como mínimo en catalán central eso no es así "Ja ho he esbrinat" implica que sabes la respuesta/verdad, no sólo que  has hecho una indagación o investigación o lo has desmenuzado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las lenguas evolucionan constantemente y hay variantes geográficas. El dato que di pertenece a la diacronía de la lengua. Sólo fue para ilustrar el tema.
Un saludo.


----------



## ernest_

Un _bri_ significa una quantitat molt petita d'alguna cosa. E.g. _un bri de sal_. I _esbrinar_ suposo que etimològicament ve de _bri_, com separar una cosa en brins (i metafòricament, examinar una cosa per entendre com funciona, què ha passat, etc.).


----------



## Gamen

Prenc el suggeriment ACQM ja que entenc que la millor traducció de esbrinar és averiguar en espanyol.

Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres aportacions. Tot just estic començant a fer camí amb el català, de manera que tota orientació en aquest camí és benvinguda.


----------

